# MGF & IGF-Lr3



## distributer1134 (May 2, 2014)

Ok. So is it igf pre and mgf post workout???? Making sure i get this correct. My first time every doing peptides.


----------



## sh00t (May 21, 2014)

Lol...question of the century, it's frustrating, to say the least! Seems like there are 500 different ways to dose it.

I chose MGF about 30-60 minutes post and IGF-LR3 12 hours after that.

Only a couple weeks in, where I microdose the IGF seem to be fuller...shirts are a bit tighter but not sure if it's just from edema


----------

